
The TomTato: tomato combined with potato - marojejian
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162-57604828/meet-the-tomtato-tomatoes-and-potatoes-grown-as-one/
======
marojejian
My thoughts: [http://marojejian.tumblr.com/post/62427675555/tomtato-
tomato...](http://marojejian.tumblr.com/post/62427675555/tomtato-tomatoes-and-
potatoes-in-one)

Though we clearly need to be very careful with Agrobio, I think history has
shown that it will take a lot more technology if we want to meet the goal of,
say, allowing all the humans alive today to eat as well as the person reading
this. The other option is a lot less humans…

Check out the history of the Green Revolution:
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Revolution](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Revolution))

or the Haber Process:
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haber_process](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haber_process)).

P.S. On a side note, the personal history of Fritz Haber is incredibly
interesting, impactful and tragic. Listen to this great Radiolab podcast:

[http://www.radiolab.org/story/180132-how-do-you-solve-
proble...](http://www.radiolab.org/story/180132-how-do-you-solve-problem-
fritz-haber/)

------
marojejian
I'm still waiting for Tomacco though.

[http://thezipdownlow.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/tomacco.jpg](http://thezipdownlow.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/tomacco.jpg)

